# Bait Placement



## DannyBoy06 (Jan 31, 2016)

Just had a couple questions about bait placement when fishing from the beach. From what I have read, troughs and cuts are the most productive areas to fish. However, it seems like fishing a trough on the shore-side of a sandbar would be too close to shore to hold quality fish. Also, if you have a long rod wouldn't you want to make use of the length and get the bait out far? Where would you look to place your bait when surf fishing for reds or pompano? Would it be in the trough shore-side of the first sandbar?The second sandbar? Would you only bother fishing a trough if there is a cut? Any advice is appreciated. I will be using a 10 foot surf rod with a fish finder rig.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## troygem (Jul 27, 2015)

generalized fishing sites seem to indicate that the first trough can hold good fish... As a newbie that will be moving to the Navarre area in a few weeks I'm very interested to hear the responses from the old salts here....


----------



## andrewsa43 (Mar 1, 2015)

You'd be surprised what you can catch shallow. Generally is nice to fish a few rods at varying depth to see where the fish are. When I surf fish for whiting I'll keep a rid in the trough and one really shallow. I've caught very nice fish in very shallow water. Generally I'll also have a larger rod with a chunk of mullet that I'll cast out going for a big red.


----------



## DannyBoy06 (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks for the response! When you say you place a bait farther out fur bull reds, where exactly would you place it (in relation to structure)? Would you put it in the trough between the first and second sandbars?


----------



## andrewsa43 (Mar 1, 2015)

Yes, that would be the idea. Most of the time I do that type fishing is in the winter and in AL, so the water isn't real clear and I don't know exactly where I am in relation to the bar. I generally walk out as far as I can in my waders and chunk the bait as far as I can. I've caught a lot of big reds like that. For my rods that are closer I look for changes in the water and fish those spots or I'll work several rods in different spots and depths till I find that day's honey hole. Don't over think it, use fresh bait (fresh peeled shrimp, small pieces are a solid go to), smallest circle hook you can get away with, lightest terminal tackle that will do the job and put some time in on the sand.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I catch the majority of my Pompano on the shore side of the first trough. Pompano thrive on turbid water exposing food items. The zone just beyond the breaking waves is where it's first come, first serve and Pompano are usually in this zone moving quickly in and out with the breaking waves searching for something to eat. I actually find that most Pompano fishermen spend too much soak time beyond the majority of the fish.


----------



## Quackjn (Mar 10, 2014)

As most have already said, although for different species. When I am surf fishing for reds and shark I vary the bait placement, normally using multiple rods. Some of my largest reds and shark have been caught in the "waste gut", the first trough you are talking about.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

This is a good subject as beaches vary. I have done okay on pomps lately especially for this time of year. Caught all of them by getting the bait out as far as possible.Have also caught a few black drum with medium range casts. The first gut casts have 0 bites. I do know that when I head west into Chris's territory the long range rods can be be left at home. The sand bars and surf are different there for some reason.


----------



## Yo-Zuri (May 31, 2015)

jcallaham said:


> This is a good subject as beaches vary. I have done okay on pomps lately especially for this time of year. Caught all of them by getting the bait out as far as possible.Have also caught a few black drum with medium range casts. The first gut casts have 0 bites. *I do know that when I head west into Chris's territory the long range rods can be be left at home. The sand bars and surf are different there for some reason.*


If you look at Google Earth in that area it certainly looks like the first trough is much closer to the shore than it is along the Emerald Coast.


----------



## Heaver (Dec 30, 2015)

As far as fishing a multi bar system like that in Pensacola Beach and Fort Pickens, I have found that these bars are shifting all the time. If you are looking for good sized over the slot reds, put your time in and read nautical charts (free on NOAA site) and learn how to thoroughly read the surf. Most of the baitfish targeted by reds and larger species are plankton eaters, so follow the bait of the bait. Deep cuts that run into the back side of a bar or the cuts in a deep slough are productive because baitfish stack up there making them easy prey for larger fish. After fishing heavy surf and beach conditions for the past 20 years, I fish at a minimum a 4 rod system varying my ranges and bait based on the beach structure. In most conditions, I cast out my long Rod at 250-300 feet from shore, then vary my next rods by 25-50 from that point. I use heavy sinkers to hold bait in the turbulent water behind the bars and in the gut. But damn, I guess whatever works for you, go with it!


----------



## squirrel (Mar 19, 2012)

jcallaham said:


> This is a good subject as beaches vary. I have done okay on pomps lately especially for this time of year. Caught all of them by getting the bait out as far as possible.Have also caught a few black drum with medium range casts. The first gut casts have 0 bites. I do know that when I head west into Chris's territory the long range rods can be be left at home. The sand bars and surf are different there for some reason.


Is "Chris" area down Orange beach and west to Ft Morgan? That's where I'm going next month and I always feel like the first gut is pretty close, and the second gut is a decent ways out. No third gut accessible for beach fishers.


----------

